# Profilbild ändern ?



## Elathar (23. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit,

 

ich kann irgendwie mein Profilbild nicht ändern. Ich lade es hoch und da steht nur " Erledigt" zum anklicken.  Jedoch ist mein Bild noch immer das alte und ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit es irgendwie zu ändern.


----------



## Elathar (23. Mai 2015)

Gut ich habs , war ein Browser Fehler


----------

